# Prodrive PFF7 pictures



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

Bored on a sunday...
18x8 w/ yokohama AVS ES 100


















_Modified by lynx8489 at 12:34 AM 10-13-2003_


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (lynx8489)*

Very nice, got pics of the whole car?


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (VertigoGTI)*

sure do
















just put these little guys on.


----------



## Veegubble U (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (lynx8489)*

Wheels look nice and I am partial to the Cool White. Yet, you might want to drop the car a bit to complete the "look".


----------



## IMOLA*20TH (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (Veegubble U)*

Great wheel I had them for a week and wish I never sold them!!








Now I have:


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (Veegubble U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veegubble U* »_Wheels look nice and I am partial to the Cool White. Yet, you might want to drop the car a bit to complete the "look". 

it is dropped 1.2 w/ eibach...next week...new suspension koni yellows and vogtland 1.5 drop.. i like the sleeper look. thats why I have no body mods.


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (GTI*VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI*VR6* »_Great wheel I had them for a week and wish I never sold them!!








Now I have:










why did you sell them??


----------



## 1.8TsilverstoneGTI (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (lynx8489)*

heres mine, love the wheels.


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

hell yeah! that black and white picture is tight. your car has a really nice stance. do you like the h&r race? did you have to get a new front sway?


----------



## 1.8TsilverstoneGTI (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (lynx8489)*

thanks, i love the h&r, it is a little rough at first, but it is fine, it dont bother me at all, and i did not have to change my front sway, it was fine with the stock one


----------



## VR6 Skooter (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (lynx8489)*

Gti-vr6...WOW What rims are those...spill the details..I WANT THEM. I have the same car.

E-mail me or soemthing
[email protected]
Scott


----------



## IMOLA*20TH (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Skooter)*

They are custom made Boyd Billet wheels, extremely light and one of a kind, literally. That why I could not pass up the deal one week after buying the Prodrives, but the fit, finish and orginality of the Prodrives is truly unbelievible.
You can have my Boyds with brand new PZero Neros for $1800 or $1300 with BFG Euro TAs. The wheels alone go for arond $400 each!!










_Modified by GTI*VR6 at 3:55 PM 10-15-2003_


----------



## VR6 Skooter (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTI*VR6)*

If you're in no rush, i would lvoe to take them off your hands. We will talk. Scott


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 Skooter)*

the color is a perfect match on platinum


----------



## 1.8TsilverstoneGTI (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (Ibid)*

Ibid, you are the reason i bought these rims, i saw your pics up on here in like march, and i was like woah!!! i need those, thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (lynx8489)*

Very nice wheels indeed. I have a set on my jolf. Just put some Yokohama AVS db's on this morning... Loving it


----------



## 1.8TsilverstoneGTI (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Prodrive PFF7 pictures (nsingh9)*

Damn, that JOLF is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TsilverstoneGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsilverstoneGTI* »_Ibid, you are the reason i bought these rims, i saw your pics up on here in like march, and i was like woah!!! i need those, thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks


----------



## Eldorado56 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (Ibid)*

does prodrive make wheels with vw lug patterns or did you guys all use spacers or adapters or something?


----------



## 1.8TsilverstoneGTI (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (Eldorado56)*

they are in a VW offset and lug pattern, they are et 35 and 5x100


----------

